# Saline injection in divot



## smartcoder (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no idea how to code this. Patient was seen for divot (dent) on her back caused after steroid injection. Steroid injection was performed by some other doctor 6 months back. Now what diagnois code and procedure code I am supposed to use for saline injection in to divot. Would it be usual saline injection code? 96375. Please help!!


----------



## Robin R (Sep 14, 2012)

How about 11950 - 11954?  Just a suggestion!


----------



## smartcoder (Sep 14, 2012)

After reading description of these codes. I am going to code 11950 and J7131. Hopefully this will work. Thank you very much Robin!


----------

